
Ken Perlin's Tiny Font - julian37
http://mrl.nyu.edu/~perlin/homepage2006/tinyfont/index.html
======
aston
Cool idea. However, though the individual letters are all roughly legible, the
text there is not readable at all. The lines are quite long and the line
spacing is quite short, so your eye'll have a lot of difficulty moving line to
line successfully.

~~~
sachinag
Disagree for me. Recognized it as the Declaration of Independence pretty
easily. I will say, however, the second and subsequent lines were harder to
read without the white space above.

~~~
duck
Well it is one thing to recognize it, but another to be able to comfortably
read it.

------
antidaily
Cool technique. Similar to what this guy was doing with the YouTube favicon:
<http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2009-09-16-n27.html>

------
jambo
Heads up in case you can't see it in your browser: it's a Java applet.

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
For anybody without Java, here's a screenshot:
<http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/5803/stinyfont.png>

------
macrael
Jason Kottke's Silkscreen is not quite so tiny, but very legible.

<http://kottke.org/plus/type/silkscreen/>

------
panic
"The Flea's Knees" is another great tiny font:
<http://typophile.com/node/61920>

------
ctdonath
"eg: an Apple IPod"

Pity his demo doesn't work on one.

~~~
iclelland
Even if it did, it would look horrible as soon as you changed the device
orientation. It's optimized for horizontal RGB triples, and would probably not
be legible at all if they were stacked vertically.

